# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  آموزش تصويري ساخت Table در SQL Server

## majid2

با سلام
آموزش ساخت تيبل در اسكيوال كه بنده قبلا دانلود كرده ام را براي استفاده دوستان ميگذارم

----------

